# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Widzenie za mgłą

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Zwracam się do Was z pytaniem, ponieważ od dwóch miesięcy siedzę na bezrobociu, i zacząłem dużo czytać, często siedzę do 2-3 w nocy. Spędzam tez sporo czasu przed komputerem wyszukując oferty pracy. I od paru dni widzę jakby gorzej na prawe oko, jakby za mgłą. Próbowałem pocierac oko, ale nic to nie daje tylko jest jeszcze gorzej, oko robi sie czerwone. Proszę Panstwa o porade, co mam robic? Co mi polecicie. Do specjalisty pójde, ale niestety nie jest tak latwo się od razu dostać, a byc moze to nie wymaga wizyty u lekarza. Będę wdzieczny za opinie.

----------


## susu

Do 2-3 w nocy ... ale czy przy dobrze oświetlonym pomieszczeniu?  Jeśli nie to są b.duże szanse na to, że będzie się miało gorszy wzrok.
Koniecznie idź do okulisty! Wiem, że nie łatwo się tam dostać. Powinieneś isć choćby ze względu na to, że to są początkowe objawy, które nie jest tak trudno skorygować. Później tak łatwo może nie być.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jackie

Jeśli widzisz za mgłą to udaj się do okulisty, prawdopodobnie to stan zapalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba iść koniecznie do lekarze -a jesli to zaćma? Nie można czekać, bo to może doprowadzić do całkowitej ślepoty... Na szybko mogę polecić Medipe Clinic - z nimi usunie się zaćmę w dwa tygodnie, bez kolejek ale w Czechach

----------


## Olek

Moim zdaniem w twoim wieku zaćma jest mało prawdopodobna, ale jednak czasem się zdarza. Jeśli ci cos wyskoczy, to jak najszybciej zgloś się do lekarza. Ja moge polecić ci usuwanie zaćmy w Czechach, bo w ten sposób możesz uniknąć kolejek. Jakby co to polecam ci takie miejsce jak AlfavisonTam szybko pomagają ogarnąć te sprawy...

----------


## mateusz.wi

zacma jest bardziej prawdopodobna po 50 tce ale wiadomo różne przypadki się zdarzają . Najlepiej jak zbada Cie specjalista i wtedy postawi konkretna diagnoze . Co do zabiegu na zaćmę , to najpierw trzeba prejść badania kwalifikacyjne a dopiero potem wybierać się na zabieg , oczywiscie najlepiej w ramach dyrektywy transgranicznej , taki zabieg przeprowadzany jest w klinice lexum w ostravie . Zresztą jakiś czas temu w tej klinice operacji na zacmę poddał się prezes kliniki okulistycznej optegra -  jarosław pawliński . Jeżeli on zaufał tamtejszym specjalistom to uważam ,ze my również powinniśmy .

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Trudno nie zgodzić się z powyższymi postami i w tym przypadku również zalecam wizytę u okulisty aby zbadał Twój wzrok, bo jeżeli dużo korzystasz z komputera lub czytasz w słabo oświetlonym pomieszczeniu to nic dziwnego że odczuwasz dyskomfort i stopniowo pogarsza Ci się wzrok.

----------


## Anjali

Niestety takie widzenie za mgłą czy takie widzenie za mgłą  jest oznaką zazwyczaj własnie zaćmy . własciwie ja miałam takie objawy i okazało się ,ze mam zaćme w lewym oku . W koncu zdecydowałam się na zabieg zaćmy w Lexum w Ostravie  :Wink:  Nic nie płaciłam za zabieg bo zabieg był za 0 zł . w dodatku dostałam bon na kwotę 50 zł  :Wink:  na wizytę kontrolną

----------


## laura78

Ja tam się nie dziwię, że masowo jeździmy do Czech na zabiegi np. usuwania zaćmy. Bo i termin są szybkie (nawet 2 tygodnie od kwalifikacji), zabiegi są jednodniowe, a pacjent w ramach refundacji ma np. pakiet leków osłonowych, często opiekę polskiego zespołu medycznego, ubezpieczenie, dokumentację w j.polskim etc. Poczytajcie na stronie kliniki w Cieszynie czeskim – PROVISUS, która wyleczyła setki tysięcy Polaków.

----------


## LikeFriends

Niestety, ale zaćma dopada coraz więcej młodych ludzi, Taka prawda. U mnie np kuzynka w wieku 40 lat dostała zaćmy. Chciała ją usunąć i udało jej się załatwić zabieg w Ostravie w ramach NFZ. Jako pacjent Optegry czeka na zabieg 14 dni. Miała zapewnioną pełna opiekę medyczną, której nigdzie indziej by nie miała.

----------


## rysiek301

Do najczęstszych przyczyn zaburzeń widzenia należą wady wzroku. Zwykle postępują one powoli na przestrzeni lat i mogą być z powodzeniem skorygowane za pomocą szkieł okularowych. Do ich powstania prowadzą różnego rodzaju nieprawidłowości w budowie anatomicznej gałki ocznej, co skutkuje zaburzeniami w lokalizacji obrazu na siatkówce oka i utratą ostrości widzenia.

----------


## Dittka

jak ma się takie zaburzenia widzenia to może warto wybrać się do odpowiedniego lekarza. spore miałam problemu ze wzrokiem i w końcu wylądowałam w Optegrze - nie żałuję bo warto było. Dobrze ise mną zajęli i przede wszystkim w końcu widzę dokładnie - zabieg zrobił swoje

----------

